# Adolescents



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Im assumeing puppies start to go through adolescents from 5mths on?
I was just wondering what useful tips people had for us new owners who will be going through it soon (though im sure Buddy has started already!!)

Also is it normal for a puppy to still greet people by jumping up and mouthing them?? Buddy dosnt bite he has a soft mouth but he still nips at peoples clothes and hands im worried this is going to be a problem he's about 4 and a half months now.

Also he has started barking alot whenever he goes out in the garden ,he never used to??


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

From what I've heard, yes. I have noticed real changes in Pixel's behaviour since she hit 5 months. She doesn't want nearly as many cuddles, she barks more, she is wetting her cage earlier in the morning. Her bahaviour has also gone down hill a bit too. She jumps up at other people even when I say down, which she used to be quite good at and she is absolutely manic on walks. She runs around at top speed (which is fairness she also done to an extent) and then will not just settle and sleep or lie down at home after a nice long walk. 

AS much as a love her she is really hard work at the moment! I've heard its just a case of sitting it out.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just found I had to go back and redo some of the basic training again. For me the main issue was when Obi started ignoring his recall so I bought a long training line and we started recall training all over again. It only took a few weeks and he slipped back to his normal good behaviour. The jumping up thing seemed to go away mostly on it's own. He used to terrible when he saw toddlers or joggers so if i ever I saw them in the distance I would recall Obi and using treats get him to walk to heel or go back on the lead until we had passed them. Now, I'm using the ball to distract him as he's become quite obsessed with it and carries it around a lot. He still runs up to people to say hello but he's usually got the ball in his mouth and he circles around them rather than jump up. It does get better I promise. Lots of training with treats and praise!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

The ball idea sounds a good one Buddy does like to carry things in his mouth (mainly dead things yuck!)
Buddy wouldnt come back to me yesterday this was the first time he'd done that, he'd got the scent of something dead and ran off in the farmers field dug it up then would not drop it he then thought it was a game running off from me it toke me 5-10 mins till i caught him but i put him back on the lead for the rest of the walk.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie began to explore her boundaries at 5months. 

I kept her training going, making sure I carry a treat bag when out walking. Trying to be consistant, even though Millie began a bit inconsistant  If need be go back to basics and reward the easy behaviour to encourage the more advance behaviour, ie recalling from afar.

Millie has started barking a bit more now a mixture of getting our attention when her ball disappears under the sofa and anxious because of the dark and the shadows that come with it. I do work on Quiet if she barks unnecessarily to too much.

As for mouthing, she still mouths, seems to enjoy just 'feeling' things in her mouth. But when it gets too much a simple No works well.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Julie - can you explain what you do for "Quiet"? Thanks


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I think 5 months = terrible twos and then they get better and then you hit adolescence about 12 months old!  Not sure whether we had that due to the age we got Daisy and her other issues but we just went back to basics. Daisy is great now but I am fully expecting her behaviour to go downhill at around one year old.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Julie - can you explain what you do for "Quiet"? Thanks


Quiet, which I prefer to Shush or Shh because it has a hard ending with the 't'.

When they're barking and you don't want them too, say Quiet firm but no loud or harsh. The best time to introduce this is when you're preparing treats and they're getting excited and barking (well thats what Millie does).

Give the command and look at them. They should stop, even just to assess the situation. Wait a few seconds (2 seconds to start with) and reward with a treat and say Good Girl/Boy or whatever your praise word is. Gradually over the days increase the waiting time, praise and treat. 

Millie understood Quiet very quickly. 

Hope that helps. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

George is also going through this stage so will watch this thread with baited breath lol


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Jayne Gerorge can do no wrong!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Think there is going to be an influx of anxious poo owners on this thread! As a massive chunk of us have pups the same age I can also tell a difference in Pixie lately,she is just that little bit more gregarious and confident,and boy can she bark and growl at people passing through the walkway at the side of the house! Great guard dog until they see her,and she is the friendliest mut ever,so soppy, so dont understand this growling,is she trying to protect us? She doesnt do it when out on walks and she is very very submissive with other dogs


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Jayne Gerorge can do no wrong!!!


lol oh believe my he is terrible at moment


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Jayne Gerorge can do no wrong!!!


Worried now , is that how I come acrosssorry


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone I feel so much more sane reading all about your pups a d that Cara isn't the only "angel - monster" out there. We were starting to think our fur-parenting skills were no good, especially after the last puppy class!!


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

My husband Derek wants to know how long this stage lasts, any answers?

What happens after that?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kirsty - I think they become absolutely perfect 
Just have to get through :decision::decision::decision: stage at around a year first


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Worried now , is that how I come acrosssorry


No no no its my sense of humour,i mean he's so adorable in my eyes what ever he does is ok dx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> No no no its my sense of humour,i mean he's so adorable in my eyes what ever he does is ok dx


aw bless you xx I will think of that when he is attacking me lol, only seems to be me so think it's a dominance thing


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> My husband Derek wants to know how long this stage lasts, any answers?
> 
> What happens after that?


It will gradually improve, especially if you remain consistant. I noticed a really change at 8.5 months, when suddenly Millie began to respond quickly, 8 times out of 10.

Unless she's really distracted, she recalls quickly etc.

Still treating when on walks, but not as often.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys.

Been working on "leave it" this weekend and I think I'm getting there. We have a bit if a stand off/ staring out competition but she's backed off before me. 

Getting excited I could own my slippers again soon all to myself.

Puppy party at the vets tomorrow night.....

Kirsty xx


----------

